# Cowboom.com legit??



## Dystopia

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with www.cowboom.com, and if it's a legit site? Because I am finding some really low prices, so I wasn't sure if maybe it's fake or something.

Thanks much!


----------



## linkin

It's an auction site. like ebay.


----------



## ganzey

the website says its a best buy store


----------



## ChelseaCB

*Yes, CowBoom is legit... check it out!*

http://blog.cowboom.com/is-cowboom-legit/


Chelsea @ CowBoom


----------



## Dystopia

Thanks guys.


----------



## Respital

http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/cowboom.com


----------

